# Carrier 9200 weathermaker ?



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

You do/did have a problem. That flashing LED gives you an error code. Look at the back of the main door or on one of the furnace doors for the code. Be very careful to count the flashes and read the info carefully as it can be hard to tell the short from the fast flashes. You may have an intermittent problem and it may have to get worse/more often B4 a tech can figure it out. I have seen 100's of those units. Check the plastic vent pipes from the furnace that go outside for snow blockage and shovel any snow away so the exhaust does not recirculate into the intake. Post the code here later if it happens again.

Good Luck


----------



## singlemom2 (Jan 6, 2010)

So does the steady light mean the problem is no longer here and I should have a solid red light in the right circle? The left circle has no light.....Thanks for such a quick reply. I may be able to sleep sound tonight not worrying about a bigger problem if I sleep.


----------

